# DDOS-Angreifer vor US-Gericht



## Newsfeed (4 Oktober 2008)

Der Brite Lee Graham Walker und der deutsche Schädlings-Programmierer Axel Gembe stehen in San Francisco unter der Anklage, im Jahr 2003 zwei US-amerikanische Webshops per DDOS-Attacke lahmgelegt zu haben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

